

Chef Jamie Oliver Proves McDonald’s Burgers "Unfit for Human Consumption" - parondea
http://naturalhealthwarriors.com/chef-jamie-oliver-proves-mcdonalds-burgers-unfit-for-human-consumption/

======
zorlem
Since 2011 McDonald's changed their process
[http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/mcdonald-confirms-no-
lo...](http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/mcdonald-confirms-no-longer-using-
pink-slime-chemicals-171209662.html)

------
jmoses
Yeah, the whole article was a giant "no attribution here just trust us" fest,
which, I'm sorry, doesn't really ring with journalistic integrity.

Or apparently, current events.

